# BLUE DEMON?



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Is this a bloodline? Maybe newer? Either way if anyone knows anything I need some info


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

never heard of it, is there a link to a website or anything ? where did you hear this line from?


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I just took a dog in through a 3rd party and on his ADBA certificate his sire was listed as a Vics blue demon was just curious. Didnt know if it was just a name, or line, so I googled it and have found some so called blue demons, but they are actually blue dogs mine is red/fawn bluie. Ill get his pedigree soon and figure it out. Beautiful Champagne red-nose


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I found these dogs with blue demon but with the way the name is blue demon would just be a name the 1st part like in the Richard & sowhat name that would most likely be the kennel name { doesnt mean its a line , people usually put kennel names before chosen names on dogs they produce} 
American Bully Online Pedigree
this one is just a name doesnt even have the breeder name on it
American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am pretty sure Blue Demon is the name of a dog. I have seen this dog somewhere in a pedigree once.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

There is a Falin's Blue Demon this is the dog I was thinking of

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [362115] :: FALINS BLUE DEMON


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes I knew of Falins. Ill see if I can find the link I seen with "blue demons" lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The Blue Demon is the official mascot of DePaul University...sorry, couldn't resist OK, I'll leave


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

here it is 
Jerry's K-9 Website


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh it may just be some BYB crap .. I have never heard of a Blue Demon Bloodline although I wouldn't be surprised if a kennel stated they breed blue demon pitbulls or something to that effect LOL.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have seen this kennel before there is a thread on here about this kennel I will see if I can find it.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

dogs look a lil fisht to me .. kinda like the stuff ICK used to put out


----------

